# Mick Cawston, artist. R.I.P.



## Maesfen (26 October 2006)

Don't know whether this has been covered before but I was shocked to hear of the death of Mick Cawston on 13th October.  I don't know any further details other than that which came via email from Sally Mitchell.

My thoughts and condolences to his family and friends; he was a superb animal artist and will be sorely missed from the doggy and hunting fraternity.


----------



## k9h (26 October 2006)

Ditto RIP


----------



## brighteyes (27 October 2006)

Have a few of his terrier prints - didn't think he was that old?  Sad news indeed.


----------



## hunteress (27 October 2006)

Great artist R.I.P


----------



## tw1nn1ejo (29 October 2006)

R.I.P


----------



## ginnyspinner (7 November 2006)

Ex partner of a friend of mine - a true shame and will be missed, have a couple of his oils, he was talented. RIP


----------

